# Wife's red



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

gettin the wife on reds is ghoot stuff! sounds like an awesome time, glad you werent at work like me


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice job.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Wish my wife wanted to get in the boat and go try for some reds.
Weedy


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

She gets as big a kick out of watching manatees or dolphins bust bait as she does catching fish, but at least she gets up and goes.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice, you boys are lucky...(or unlucky) my wife never wants to get any boat. :


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Glad to help. Maybe we will see ya'll out there this weekend


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

> Nice, you boys are lucky...(or unlucky) my wife never wants to get any boat.  :


I took mine out for the first time today. Did a little drift fishing N of the RR bridge hoping to put her onto some dink trout. No luck, but she enjoyed the outing just the same.


----------



## Chaplain (Jun 28, 2007)

I look at all the stories about how some of you wish your wives would go out in the boat and think about my wife. 

She can't swim but spent 10 years in the Navy and we have been married 19 years, I grew up in FL swimming and fishing. 

She likes to fish if I hold the pole, bait the hook and take the fish off the hook if she catches one. I caught her fishing with a bare hook one day and she had swore there was bait on that hook for the past hour or more. 

She doesn't care how fast the boat can go as long as it is going. 

She likes my highsider but would like to wiggle her nose and make it into a pontoon boat with shade and couches. 

I like to fill the fish box she wants hamburgers. 

She is blonde, blue eyed and very, very fair skinned so one half hour in the sun she looks like a lobster fresh out of a bolling pot of water. She uses lotion to block the sun, she also uses hand cream for her dry hands and then all the fishing poles slide out of a wet hand and you lose the fish and the fishing pole, she thinks that is a blast and rocks the boat with laughter. 

A trip into town shopping is by far a better choice than fishing but it costs a lot more for the day, her motto, shopping and fishing are the same we both catch some thing.

In closing!

A day sharing with my wife in whatever we do is better than a day before I met her.


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

> I look at all the stories about how some of you wish your wives would go out in the boat and think about my wife.
> 
> She can't swim but spent 10 years in the Navy and we have been married 19 years, I grew up in FL swimming and fishing.
> 
> ...


She reads this forum, doesn't she?


----------

